# Most Important Safety Items in the Home



## bushidomartialarts (May 22, 2011)

What do we consider the most important safety items in our homes? Feel free to interpret that as you like. "Mossburg pump action" is legitimate, but so it "smoke detector."


----------



## Steve (May 22, 2011)

We have a carbon monoxide detector, but I'd say two 100+ lbs dogs, even thought they're both cupcakes.  I've seen them around people they don't like and I'm confident they'd at least make a bad guy pause.


----------



## Archangel M (May 22, 2011)

Me.


----------



## Big Don (May 23, 2011)

stevebjj said:


> I'd say two 100+ lbs dogs, even thought they're both cupcakes.  I've seen them around people they don't like and I'm confident they'd at least make a bad guy pause.


I'd be perfectly safe, as long as the bad guy didn't throw a ball...


----------



## Mark Jordan (May 23, 2011)

Smoke detectors
Emergency exits/evacuation plan in case of fire and earthquake
Dogs


----------



## elder999 (May 23, 2011)

Oh, goodness!

The _phone_?

Then, in no particular order:
dogs, emergency generator, smoke and CO detector, shotgun, pistols, bugout bag, emergency food and water, dogs (security that qualifies  as "emergency food"), rabbits, chickens, windmill, photovoltaic panels,  dogs, bartering materlials,booby traps(yes, we have booby traps) horses (transportation, but also "emergency food,") rifle, mindset, me, me, me, Rita, Rita, Rita, Rita (funny story about Rita: when we first started dating, I noticed the Mossberg 500 she kept, loaded with 4birdhsot,2 double-ought buck, 2 slugs-just the way I did it. Rita is *baaaad.*)


----------



## OKenpo942 (May 23, 2011)

My trigger finger.


----------



## Sukerkin (May 23, 2011)

For both security equipment and safety equipment, I'd say the English longsword I keep handy.  Pointy end first for security issues, hilt first for smashing the bedroom window to get out quickly if there's a fire.


----------



## rlobrecht (May 23, 2011)

Your noggin.

And I'd add a fire extinguisher to the lists already provided.


----------



## Never_A_Reflection (May 23, 2011)

Phone, smoke detectors and my dog, as others have mentioned, are definitely important.  My CZ-82 and 18" spear-point machete aren't too shabby, either.


----------



## Flea (May 23, 2011)

Smoke alarm
Hyper-alpha Attack Cat
Canine organic doorbell
My camping gear - Coleman stove & matches, wool blankets, canned food, etc
Organic neighborhood garden plot nearby where I work for produce
Bus pass
My lovely Specialized with Burley trailer
3 month's supply of all my prescriptions
Conscientious observant neighbors


----------



## Kemposhot (May 23, 2011)

I'd love to be able to say my Shotgun.  But in truth I think the Carbon Monoxide and smoke detectors are probably more likely to save my life.  But then again you never know.


----------



## MJS (May 23, 2011)

bushidomartialarts said:


> What do we consider the most important safety items in our homes? Feel free to interpret that as you like. "Mossburg pump action" is legitimate, but so it "smoke detector."


 
Some sort of basic plan in the event of a fire or home invasion.
Alarm system
Wepon(s) which can be translated into anything from a baseball bat to a knife to a gun.
Working phone(s) including a cell phone.
Working smoke/CO detectors
First aid kit
Dog.

I'm sure there're more, but thats what comes to mind.


----------



## elder999 (May 23, 2011)

MJS said:


> First aid kit
> .


 

'_*doh*!_

Thought of this on the drive down, and ya beat me to it. Of all the things everyone has listed, this *is* the one you *will* use.


----------



## Sukerkin (May 23, 2011)

Aye, good common-sense thinking from *MJS* there ;bows:


----------



## chinto (May 29, 2011)

brain,( please make sure its loaded)  .. common sense is a good load and some basic knowledge. 
 fire arms,( pistol, and shotgun or rifle) ammo for them
 halberd, spear, yari, kama,bo,poleaxe,sai, 
clothing for cold, hot weather.       
fire extinguisher, smoke detector, co detector.  
Dog. 
bail out bag with rations and water.  a good expedition type stove ( I love my XKG) and fuel for it.
 gas mask, ( I live next to a rail yard. ) 
maps and compass, a bail out plan. rally point.

vehicle of some sort, if you can more then one.. a bike is a nice add to a car or truck.


----------



## StudentCarl (Jun 24, 2011)

Your luck is made through foresight, preparation and training (i.e. your brain).

In no particular order:

serviceable doors, locks, lighting and landscaping
preventive safety maintenance incl. CO detector, smoke detectors, regular inspection of them
keeping your electrical and gas burning systems safe, inspected, not overloaded, correctly vented
first aid training and materials handy
evacuation, disaster and severe weather plans discussed, preferably trained
assess misc. vulnerabilities and walk-through actions
Imagination is a powerful tool when combined with mature reasoning skills.


----------



## girlbug2 (Jun 24, 2011)

Phone
Smoke detector
A Really Big Dog with a Really Deep Bark--which doubles as an alarm system and an all-around deterrant.
A well-stocked first aid cabinet.
A good quality Safe.


----------



## threethirty (Jul 24, 2011)

3 dogs 
smoke detector
first aid kit 
machette
wax wood staff
me
guandao possibly soon (this would be wicked useful)
(not really into guns :/)


----------



## Carol (Jul 24, 2011)

I'll add a story about smoke detectors.  A colleague of mine got home, tired and hungry, from a long stint on the road, no one else was home.  He put some soup on the stove then turned on the TV while the soup was cooking.  He sat on the floor, with his back leaned up against the couch.  He quickly fell asleep and his body lilted over to one side, eventually resting on the floor.    The soup boiled over to the point on to the burner.  The resulting smoke eventually set off the smoke alarm.  My colleague said he heard the smoke alarm, but ignored it and dozed off....he thought it was the alarm clock and he KNEW he didn't have to get back up to go to work.   I'm not sure when he finally got up, or what made him get up, but he said the kitchen/living room was filled with a thick smokey haze.  He managed to get the stove turned off, open some windows and get out of the house while the smoke subsided, but stated it will take professional cleaners to restore his home.   He's none the worse for the wear, he thinks he slept through everything the way he did because he fell asleep on the floor.

The moral of the story...my colleague went out to buy smoke detectors that say "Fire!" and CO detectors that "Carbon Monoxide!" so he doesn't make the same mistake again.  After hearing his story...and understanding that I might be the kind of person to make such a mistake myself, I went out and did the same.


----------



## Buka (Jul 24, 2011)

Beer.


----------



## Stealthy (Jul 25, 2011)

Carol said:


> He sat on the floor, with his back leaned up against the couch.  He quickly fell asleep and his body lilted over to one side, eventually resting on the floor.



This can be a serious problem.

Smoke alarm legislation in Australia is there solely to ensure that the alarm will wake you up if smoke travels to any bedroom in the house. It is not anticipated that you will be sleeping on the floor in the loungeroom and as such there is no responsibility on the Electrician to install alarms to alert of smoke travelling towards anywhere other than bedrooms.

In short if you fall asleep on the lounge you may suffer from smoke asphyxiation before the alarm goes off....so go to bed if you are tired:rules:



I can't believe none of you thought to keep any condoms around in case of an "emergency".


----------

